# Studio Logic Keyboards: TP9 vs TP100LR vs TP40WOOD



## Mizar (Feb 6, 2017)

So, I'm trying to decide on a new keyboard.

I'm currently using an M-Audio axiom 25, so pretty much anything would be an upgrade, but I'm looking for something that feels adequate enough for playing Piano, but not be a complete nightmare for synths or strings, etc.

I'm looking into these keyboards because I feel they might fit my needs and my budget. I'm just confused on the difference between these actions?

Numa Compact 2: http://www.studiologic-music.com/products/numa_compact2/

SL88 Studio: http://www.studiologic-music.com/products/sl-studio/

SL88 Grand: http://www.studiologic-music.com/products/sl-grand/

Does anyone have any experience with these 3 different actions and how they compare?

Unfortunately, there's nowhere local for me to try any of these out.

Edit: Realized the Numa Compact is a semi-weighted keyboard...probably need to cross that one off the list.


----------



## rickdeckard (Feb 6, 2017)

Mizar said:


> So, I'm trying to decide on a new keyboard.
> 
> I'm currently using an M-Audio axiom 25, so pretty much anything would be an upgrade, but I'm looking for something that feels adequate enough for playing Piano, but not be a complete nightmare for synths or strings, etc.
> 
> ...


hi, if you can afford it go for the Grand, it's hands down the best value masterkeyboard in the market!


----------



## Mizar (Feb 6, 2017)

rickdeckard said:


> hi, if you can afford it go for the Grand, it's hands down the best value masterkeyboard in the market!



Do you have one? If so, do you find it to be good for things other than Piano as well? That's really the only thing holding me back, to be honest.


----------



## rickdeckard (Feb 6, 2017)

Mizar said:


> Do you have one? If so, do you find it to be good for things other than Piano as well? That's really the only thing holding me back, to be honest.


yes, of course it shines on piano parts beacuse it's weighted, but it's perfectly usable for other stuff too


----------

